# مياه الردياتير



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 أكتوبر 2017)

*مياه تبريد الردياتير*

*مياه تبريد الردياتير .*

*ماء مقطر ….. ماء معالج بالرزن ………. ماء معالج بالتناطح العكسى ………مياه ردياتير .*







*مصطلحات ومعانى وتوضيح .*
*……………*
* من ضمن وسائل معالجة المياه – أجهزة التقطير 2- معالجه بالرزن ( الزيوليت ) 3- معالجه بالتناطح العكسى*
*…………..*
*الماء المقطر نحصل عليه بتحويل المياه الى بخار ثم نكثفه*
*ومياة غلايات محطات توليد الكهرباء البخاريه بعد ان تتحول الى بخار ثم بخار محمص لأدارة التربينات البخاريه ثم المولدات – يتحول البخار داخلها الى مياه مكثفه – مقطره – وتعتبر مصدر رخيص لغالبيه استخداماتنا .*
*المياه المقطره تتخلص من المواد الصلبه العالقه وايضا الملوثات المعدنيه – بالاضافه الى الاملاح وقد يصعب التخلص من المواد العضوية الطيارة .*
*……………….*
* الماء منزوع الايونات مياه تتم معالجتها بإمرارها عبر ريزين – زيوليت – ثنائي القطب حيث تُستبدل الايونات الموجبة والسالبة الموجودة في المياه الملوثة مع ايونات الهيدروكسيل –*
* ورغم خروج الماء عند بى اتش 7 الا انه له خاصية ان يتحول الى حمضى عند ملامسته للهواء .*
*كما أنّ عملية نزع الايونات تبقى على البكتيريا والفيروسات و المركبات الجزيئية وبالتالى لايمكن استخدام الماء منزوع الايونات في الحالات التي يكون فيها تلامس مباشر بين المعادن وهذه المياه . ومن هنا جاء التأكيد على استخدام مياه مقطره ولا نتستخدم مياه معالجه بالرزن لمياه تبريد الردياتير لملامستها جسم المحرك الساخن لفتره طويله وهى حمضيه .. …………………………………………………………………………*
* فصل الماء العذب بأجهزة **OR** هي عملية فصل الماء العذب عن محلول ملحي ( ماء مالح )عبر غشاء نفاذ مستفيدين من معرفة الضغط الاسموزى للمحلول المالح – وتعريض المحلول لضغط اعلى منه .*
* إذا وضعنا ماء عذب في جانب لغشاء شبه نفاذ و محلول ماء ملحي فى الجانب الآخر فسينتقل ( بالنفاذ ) الماء العذب إلى المحلول الملحي اى الأقل تركيزا الى الأكثر تركيزا ًحتى يحدث التوازن في التركيز ولذلك لو سلطنا ضغط عكسى اكبر من الضغط الاسموزى على محلول مالحى –*
* سنحصل عبر الاغشيه والغشاء القليل النفاذيه على الماء العذب هذه هى الفكره .*
…………………
*ملخص 
اذا كان هناك تشابه في معالجة المياه بالتقطير أو من خلال نزع الايونات من حيث التخلص من الأيونات والشوائب، لكن من حيث الاستخدام لا يمكن الاستعاضة بأحد هذين النوعين بالآخر في العديد من العمليات المخبرية وبالتالى اتبع تعليمات التركيبات الموثقه فى استخدام المياه متى تكون مياه صنبور – او مغليه – او مقطره او معالجه بالسوفتنر او بأجهزة او آر ولا تستبدل – الا اذا نصت التركيبه على ذلك….لعلى اوضحت .*
*…………*
*مهندس / محمود حماد **[email protected]
منقول من مقال لى من موقع
*http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/*
واعادة النشر لتعميم الفائده*


----------



## أمل عادل (9 يوليو 2020)

مش فاهمه حاجة 
يعني انا لو رحت شارع الجيش وقلت لهم عايزة *ماء معالج بالرزن ………. ماء معالج بالتناطح العكسى
**هيصوتوا عليا 
انا عاوزة اسماء المواد العلمية كام مادة اضيفهم واخلطهم مع بعض يعطو مياة الردياتير *


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 أغسطس 2020)

السلام عليكم
مياه الراديتر لها اضافات متعدده ومتنوعة واهم ما فيها ان تكون مواصفاتها قاعدية لمنع عملية التأكسد وخالية من الاملاح او المواد الصلبة الذائبة
وهناك العديد من المواد التي يمكن ان تضاف والتي تعتمد على نوعية المعادن للرديترات التي تحتاج هذه المواد وكم هي درجة الحرارة للنظام
وهناك اسماء تجارية للاضافات مثل مادة نيترات الصوديوم ( تسمى نالكو ) ويمكن استخدام الصودا الكاوية هيدروكسيد الصوديوم او الامونيا او مادة الصوديوم بولي فوسفات او الهيدرازين او كربونات الصوديوم وغير ذلك 
وبتوفيق الله


----------

